

Ask HN: Is IT security a good career? - abdelhadikhiati

Is IT security a good career in general and how its market is compared to the software development market , I&#x27;m graduating this year  and i&#x27;m confused which way to take , can someone give me any information about that
 .
======
JSeymourATL
Smart Money sees huge growth opportunities in Cyber Security>
[http://www.thestreet.com/story/12995194/1/how-investors-
can-...](http://www.thestreet.com/story/12995194/1/how-investors-can-profit-
from-the-growing-cyber-security-industry.html)

